# American flyer: Shell swap from 283 to 31x or 32x?



## Apocship (Nov 22, 2021)

Alright professionals and skilled amateurs, I’ve got a chassis(and the goods) and tender for an AF 283 in good shape(bad shell) and was wondering if a shell from a 31x or 32x would fit. Fairly confident a 31x would but, although it’s tough finding one without the reverse switch slot on top. Just want to make sure the holes line up. Also, wondering if the 4 wheel trailing truck from the 32x would fit, because I have seen those awesome mods for 4 wheel trailer for 29x.

Has anyone tried this?

thanks in advance


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have NOT done this swap. So none of what I am going to say is for sure. I am going to say a 4 wheel trailing
truck will work. Now, how will you hook up the tender. Thats where the trailing truck hooks up. You may have to fabricate
something from the tongue of tender up to the cross bar under the cab of a hudson. Thats where a Hudson tender hooks up. But I do think the screw holes on chassis will mate with a Hudson shell. Good luck and let us know how the swap is going. I too like the 4 wheel trailing
truck.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All the 6 wheel chassis should interchange. The only difference is the slot on the top of the boiler. There's tons of shells out there, in fact I have a 313 shell here. It has had a bit of damage control on it but still a nice shell. I was going to do this exact swap.Cross-bars could be different as MOPAC says as well as the bar that goes under the cab. They are also available on line and on ebay.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Remember that the donor 31x or32x shell will need to include all the linkage and linkage attachments.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

AmFlyer's post made me think of this. That linkage he speaks of will also need a square headed stud on the wheels that the linkage attaches to. Not a round headed stud a 283 would have.. This might be the most difficult task of your swap. The studs can be changed. Those studs should be punched out from rear of wheel. That means pulling the 2 wheels with the studs. Now you are into quartering problems. Easiest wouldbe purchase a Hudson or K5 chassis with wheels. In the 10 to 20 dollar range. Move your motor over to new chassis. Make sure you get square headed studs.

3 alternatives
1 Buy a shell for your 283 and buy a complete Hudson with 4 wheel trailing truck. You would have
2 locos rather than 1. This will cost you about $160.00. And very little work.

2. You might be able to grind the round stud into a square. Seems like alot of work.

3. Already suggested above. Buy a new chassis with wheels and square stud on wheels.

Good luck,


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The square studs are a big deal. That I have been through. I bought a 312 K5 cheap. Loco and tender for about 39.00. I knew it had a broken stud on one of the wheels. flyernut saved my *** on that fiasco.

I would go with alternative #1. It might save your sanity and a hole in one of your walls from frustration. Maybe buy a diecast shell for your 283. A 290 or 293 should be an easy swap.

Your idea of a Hudson shell swap was a good idea. I liked it at first. Discard it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn, I just thought about this. The screws for mounting your 283 will not work on a diecast shell. Many tmes a diecast shell will come with correct screws. Many times not. Watch the pics. You can buy the correct screws. Call Jeff at
The Train Tender. com. Get his number off the website. If you buy the screws now would be the time to also buy any parts you need. Shipping would be about the same. Jeff is a good guy and has a great inventory of AF parts. We all here buy from Jeff.


----------



## Apocship (Nov 22, 2021)

I think I will have to forgo this swap for now based on all of your advice. I will just keep my eyes out for a 31x on eBay. 

Does anyone know what would be appropriate wire (i.e. what gauge and type) to fashion hand rails out of? Looking to kitbash some more detail for the boiler and tender, and keep it a little bit simpler and cheaper.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Apocship said:


> I think I will have to forgo this swap for now based on all of your advice. I will just keep my eyes out for a 31x on eBay.
> 
> Does anyone know what would be appropriate wire (i.e. what gauge and type) to fashion hand rails out of? Looking to kitbash some more detail for the boiler and tender, and keep it a little bit simpler and cheaper.


Call Jeff at the Train Tender, he has stock to match the original handrails....04"or 1.1mm..Sorry that's the closest my calipers can get..I got that measurement from a 313 I'm working on.


----------



## Apocship (Nov 22, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Call Jeff at the Train Tender, he has stock to match the original handrails....04"or 1.1mm..Sorry that's the closest my calipers can get..I got that measurement from a 313 I'm working on.


Seems like Jeff is a good guy to know! Thanks again!


----------

